# Large smoker rig in Cedar Rapids, IA on Craigslist



## jdsmith (Oct 26, 2009)

I saw this awhile back on Craigslist.  The first time they had it listed, it was $1000.  Now it is listed at $500.  Little too big for me.

http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/for/1436958352.html


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I would mount that on a bigger trailer if I was going to be pulling it at 65 mph... lol. To bad it's not a reverse flow rig.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought the same thing.  

In his first posting of it, he talked about how you'd be the envy of the whole trailer park if you owned it.  That made me chuckle.  I'm wondering what kind of gun is mounted on there?  Red Ryder?


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 26, 2009)

But could be turned into one!!... and at that price? I dunno. Tempting.

It's those wheels that got me thinkin I'd have to take 10 hrs. on the back roads bringin that puppy back here to STL... 


too funny, they might not even allow me to park that in my hood...


----------



## country-bumpkin (Oct 26, 2009)

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:PDT_Armataz_01  _34:


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 26, 2009)

And I'd have no problem with that...

It's really almost too big and I'd have to MOD the heck out of it...

I still have a place in my heart for real Lang... this just didn't steal that yet...


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 26, 2009)

First impression to me was trailer not rugged enough, and the firebox looks a wee bit small.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 26, 2009)

The fire box would probably be OK, if it were a reverse flow set up tha distributes the heat real well. But I agree with the current set up you might have a problem keeping it fueled and up to temp.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

Good looking smoker. Looks like a boat trailer, should easily pull at 65 mph.

The gun is a little weird....


----------



## mnbike (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree that its a boat trailer. On any given weekend in Minnesota you'll see a heavier boat then this smoker going down the road at 65+ MPH. 

So do suppose the red ryder is to shoot the taste testers in the a## when they come over and lift the lid looking to sample? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bike


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like a good deal to me...


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a used one

http://nashville.craigslist.org/for/1427993357.html


----------

